

Am I a Glasshole? Or Are You a Self-Absorbed Luddite?  - uberazzi
http://www.cultofandroid.com/54761/glasshole-self-absorbed-irrational-luddite/
Not sure why people are so freaked out by Google Glass
======
bifrost
The answer to both questions is undeniably "Yes".

